# Umstieg von Freehand nach Illustrator



## extracuriosity (29. Mai 2005)

Ich versuche gerade den Umstieg von Freehand nach Illustrator zu bewerkstelligen. Ich denke im weiteren Verlauf werden sich einige Fragen ergeben. Meine erste ist hier:
 In Freehand gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Pfad auszuschneiden und innerhalb eines anderen Pfades wieder einzufügen, ähnlich einer Schnittmaske, nur das beide Pfade ihre Attribute (z.b. Füllung) erhalten und voll editierbar bleiben. Zu bewerkstelligen ist das mit dem Befehl "Inhalt einfügen".
 Kann mir wer sagen, wie das entsprechend in Illustartor gemacht wird?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Mai 2005)

Hi,
soviel ich weiß ist das eine der Funktionen die illustartor nicht unterstützt.
Das mußt du in Illu anderst bewergstelligen, nur wie kann ich dir grad nicht sagen.

Gruß


----------

